# 1st Movement of symphony (GOLD)



## handz (Nov 3, 2004)

Hello VIControl!
Here is my newst piece - 1st movement of my Symphony no.1 (bit modern &atonal - so please dont be scary of it  )


http://www.galerieskacelik.cz/obrazky/1stMovement.mp3


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 3, 2004)

Dissonant! :o Perhaps a little too dissonant to my ears but I appreciated the harmonic experimentation. Good mockup. It was little difficult to find the root key in much of the work. There are parts of the work however that I found exceptionally brilliant and innovative. Thanks for sharing the piece Handz, and incidentally, welcome to V.I. !


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 3, 2004)

Handz,
Very intense!:shock: Nicely realized piece. Not easy to listen to but worth the experience.
Gold sounds great with that.
J


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 3, 2004)

Hmm, this is interesting. A fellow atonalist...  it wasn't really teethgrinding for me to listen to but I like certain harmonies you make and the way you use certain instruments. How long have you been composing btw? If you like atonality/dissonance I've got a pretty old composition of mine which you might like:

http://www.sidbarnhoorn.com/downloads/suites/opus_1_space_suite/7_beyond_infinity.mp3 (www.sidbarnhoorn.com/downloads/suites/o ... finity.mp3)

Well done, good work!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 3, 2004)

I enjoyed that piece. 
As we can see above, some people have different standards to determine what is atonal or not, hard to follow or not.
I like that stuff  
Good work!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome to V.I Handz!

I really don't know what to comment on this song....

The mock-up, levels and sound/production are beautiful overally

The music.... i can't understand it to be honest :oops: . I'd like to hear something more melodic from you because this one has some great orchestration parts


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 4, 2004)

i really like this piece!

One of my favorite mock up's from a compositional stand point. I feel that gold serves you well in some places and not in others. 
I think you might be happier with VSL winds on certain phrases.

Again great writing!


----------



## christianb (Nov 4, 2004)

the film composition review board says...

"a kaleidoscopic descent into the apocryphal mind of one mans madness!"



OK, so you may not be able to get your groove on with a lady friend with this blaring in the background, but it certainly has it's merits. While I may yearn for it to mellow into a recognizable pattern from time to time, I do appreciate the complexity of the piece. You may have been born 75 years too late handz but i do look forward to hearing more from you soon.

cb


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Nov 4, 2004)

very nice :twisted: 


I've always been a fan of Scriabin's WTF music :lol: 

this was a real treat


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice stuff Handz 8)


----------



## handz (Nov 8, 2004)

oh..such a feedback! 

Frederick: Thank you for listening and I hope I didn?t hurt your ears much Im happy I could be here on V.I.!

Dr.Quest:Thank you very much!

Sid_Barnhoorn: Im now composing about 3 years only. Have no music edu. Can?t play any instument well.... but I learning some theory...
Listened to your piece - I like it. 
Thanks you comment .
- all the best
Honza

Patrick de Caumette: Thanks!!!

TheoKrueger: Hi! More melodic...yeah that will take looong (But I try) 

Craig Sharmat: Thanks a lot! Nice to hear that from you! (I really like your music) 
You are rught about VSL! I will need it for fast woodwinds/strings passages.

christianb: thanks!

ngstime: Thank you - yeah Scriabin is one of my favorites..but this was i think more like Penderecki?s WTF music

CJ: thanks!


----------



## EricRichmond (Nov 28, 2004)

awwww, why am I having early jazz flashbacks  

I really dug portions of this piece. I too am very influenced by more aggressive, exploratory composers.. Scriabin, Satie, Eliot Carter, Bartok. 

But even moreso jazz guys like David Murray, James Carter, Don Pullen, George Adams, Albert Ayler, Don Cherry etc.

Keep the avant stuff up bro, its def for a niche audience, but for those of us who 'get it' we appreciate it


----------

